# bullet brands



## thorpebe (Oct 3, 2003)

I recently received some reloading equipment from a friend. I am currently shotting winchester suppreme ballistic tips out of my 270 wsm. I was wondering what kind of bullets these are. Are they speer, nosler, or ect. If not want kind would some of you recommend. I have had good luck with the winchester bullets so looking at staying with them but would like to reload them. Any information on reloading would be nice since I have never done it. I do have someone that does do it coming to show the process but any extra info is great.


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

Actually the Ballistic Silvertip Bullets that Winchester loads in their Supreme Line of Ammo are made by a company called Combined Technologies (a colaberation between Nosler & Winchester).

Yes these bullets are readily available and you should be able to find what you are looking for.

Larry


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

If your rifle shoots BST's well it will likely shoot well with Nosler Ballistic tips, Nosler Accubonds, Hornady Interbonds, Swift Scirocco's, and the Barnes MRX. A buddy of mine is getting excellent results from a Tikka 270 WSM with 130gn Barnes TSX's and R-19 powder.


----------



## thorpebe (Oct 3, 2003)

thanks for the info. I was wondering if your buddy got that load out of a book and if ne did do you by any chance know what book it was from.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

Sorry, I don't know where he got his load data from. The Barnes website doesn't offer any load data and Alliant's website doesn't have any data for the WSM calibers. You may need to consult a Barnes Manual. I believe he's getting over 3300fps with the 130 TSX in a stock factory Tikka T3.


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

It's been a while since I have been there but I think there was lots of data at shortmags.org.

Larry


----------

